# Wireless Headset SteelSeries Arctis 7 Piepst nervig



## Hammelbirne (24. März 2018)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

ich habe mir Gestern das SteelSeries Arctis 7 gekauft und verwendet. Alles lief reibungslos und es ist ein echt angenehmes Erlebnis.
Am nächsten Tag jedoch stößt mir das Headset jedoch sehr negativ in der Bedienung auf und ich habe hier mit einem Fehler zu kämpfen, den ich so nicht im Internet finde und irgendwie zu beheben sein muss.

Also:
Ich habe das Headset wie bereits gestern ganz normal in Verbindung gebracht.
Jedoch piepst das Headset ununterbrochen nervig und der Wireless-Pod blinkt bei jedem Piepser auf.
Das Piepsen hört immer dann auf wenn auch wirklich Sound übertragen wird. Sobald ich keinen Sound abspiele bzw. der PC gerade nichts ausgibt fängt es an zu piepsen.
Wenn ich dann ganz normal Musik anmache oder ein Video abspiele oder Sounds im Spiel ausgegeben werden, werden diese ganz normal ohne Piepsen abgespielt.
Wenn ich dann wieder keinen Sound habe dauert es etwa eine Minute und das Ding fängt weider unregelmäßig aber rapide an zu piepsen.
Es ist der Connect bzw. Disconnect Sound. Dazu blinkt auch der Wireless Pod.
Sobald wieder Sound abgespielt wird und alles läuft ohne piepsen leuchtet der Pod auch ganz normal durchgehend.

Ich habe bereits einmal alle Sound Treiber die auf dem Rechner zu finden waren komplett Deinstalliert den PC neugestartet und nur Hardware-Treiber und das Programm SteelSeries Engine installiert.
Problem dadurch leider nicht behoben.

Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und finde kein Vergleichbares Problem im Netz.
Außerdem werde ich verrückt bei dem Piepen wenn ich mal im Internet am googlen bin ohne Sound zu haben.
Manchmal fängt es wirklich direkt an zu Piepsen ohne Ende wenn mal 5 Sekunden kein Sound abgespielt wird. Das kann nicht Normal sein.
Das Ding ist komplett neu und hat einen Tag lang funktioniert und hat keinen Schaden erlitten.
Außerdem ist das Headset genügend aufgeladen und das Problem tritt auch auf während es noch aufgeladen wird, also verbunden per USB mit PC ist.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DooNeo (24. März 2018)

*AW: HILFE Wireless Headset SteelSeries Arctis 7 Piepst nervig*

Evtl. mal den Empfänger an nem anderen USB Anschluss klemmen oder einen anderen PC zum testen versuchen.


----------

